# New Lowrance elite 7



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Saw bass pro selling them for between 599 and 799. Seems like great price for gps DSI and sonar. Did they take away some fuctions to get price down. Lowrance was always been more money than birds. These with 7" display are same price range as 597 bird. If anyone has bought one would like to know how well they preform.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Gen-2 HDS-7 at my console and it is great. It changed the way I fish. I also put the HDS-5 at the bow. Insight mapping for Ohio lakes is awesome. Yhat is a real good buy.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

madgabfar said:


> Saw bass pro selling them for between 599 and 799. Seems like great price for gps DSI and sonar. Did they take away some fuctions to get price down. Lowrance was always been more money than birds. These with 7" display are same price range as 597 bird. If anyone has bought one would like to know how well they preform.


I believe its cheaper due to not being structure scan compatible. If you don't feel you need side imaging and the structure map features, this is a great buy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robalo R200 (Sep 17, 2010)

Make sure you get the unit with the transducer that works with downimaging.The transducers that Cabelas includes do not show downimaging.I talked with the guy at Lowrance and he said that you need part no.000-10975-001. I talked to cabelas and they told me that I would have to pay 150 bucks extra.Went to Lowrance factory outlet and they have them for 744 with free shipping,gold package with navionics chip of greatlakes and right transducer


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. Will be checking out the factory store.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

They(lowrance) also has a youtube video review of the elite 7.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Robalo R200 said:


> Make sure you get the unit with the transducer that works with downimaging.The transducers that Cabelas includes do not show downimaging.I talked with the guy at Lowrance and he said that you need part no.000-10975-001. I talked to cabelas and they told me that I would have to pay 150 bucks extra.Went to Lowrance factory outlet and they have them for 744 with free shipping,gold package with navionics chip of greatlakes and right transducer



the digital oasis has the whole kit for 630 vs 699 at cabelas or bass pro.. i'm picking mine up on friday.. cant wait!

Lowrance Elite-7 Base Combo 83/200 And 455/800 Lowrance 000-10966-001



HDI Transducer Options
Broadband Sounder (83/200 kHz) plus DSI (455/80 kHz)* Depths to 1,000 ft
Broadband Sounder (50/200 kHz) plus DSI (455/800 kHz)* Depths to 2,500 ft
*DSI signal features a maximum depth capability of 300 feet.

Elite-7 HDI also works with traditional 83/200 kHz and 50/200 kHz Skimmer® transom-mount transducers. All Airmar® transducers used with HDS are also compatible with Elite-7.


Elite-7 HDI Units sold with: Part #
No transducer 000-10970-001
83/200 + 455/800 HDI 000-10966-001


from lowrances site;

The HDI transducer comes in two frequency configurations, 83/200/455/800kHz and 50/200/455/800kHz. In both instances the 455/800kHz frequencies are what produce the DownScan Image&#8482; and either the 83/200kHz or 50/200kHz frequencies produce the traditional sonar image.


----------



## Robalo R200 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good find. Checked out the digital oasis sight and it looks like the place to order the HDI 7
Thanks


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Uh.... the Elite-7 unit for $630 at Oasis is only base unit WITHOUT GPS.... same unit at Cabela's is only $599. Oasis does not sell GPS version, Cabela's has them for $699 for 83/200 (1000ft) or $799 for 50/200 (2500ft).

The difference in cost is for GPS, I personally would pay $70 for the GPS.

Hope you weren't wanting GPS, stratos?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh..thought i found a deal... I didnt order it yet thank goodness.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok i'm confused? you have to buy a different transducer other then what comes with the unit?


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Breakaway said:


> Ok i'm confused? you have to buy a different transducer other then what comes with the unit?


You can kind of mix and match, for best price vs need:

Two units = with or without GPS
Two tranducers = 1000ft or 2500ft depth 
Can also get unit w/o transducer and use existing/standard transducer if you do not want down imaging 

Hope this helps


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys do know that the Lowrance Factory Outlet Store is really the Factroy Outlet Store....that sells Lowrance, Birds ect. They are not part of Lowrance. It's really a play on words. 
Before buying try Brian @ BBG Marine. He's very knowlegeable on marine electronics and has good prices. He can answer all your questions.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks crest17cx I'll be replacing a 332c with the elite 7


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Robalo R200 said:


> Make sure you get the unit with the transducer that works with downimaging.The transducers that Cabelas includes do not show downimaging.I talked with the guy at Lowrance and he said that you need part no.000-10975-001. I talked to cabelas and they told me that I would have to pay 150 bucks extra.Went to Lowrance factory outlet and they have them for 744 with free shipping,gold package with navionics chip of greatlakes and right transducer


Robalo,
I spoke face to face with the Lowrance Rep. on Sunday at Vic's. he supplied the number 000-11051-001 for $769 msrp as the one needed for erie with DI ducer and gold card. Checking that website the price came up as 769. I entered the number in your post and it came up as "Not Found" What is the difference in your package??


----------



## Robalo R200 (Sep 17, 2010)

Erierider,
The package I quoted was from the Factory Outlet Store which is not a Lowrance factory store.Cabelas customer service gave me wrong info on the transducers. Was ready to cancell my order but it arrived tuesday.Checked it out and it did include the transducer that I wanted.83/200-455/800.Will have to buy the Lake Erie chip as my Furuno chip wont fit .Paid 699with 5buck shipping


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

got it. but not sure where the product number is from. i checked the site you suggested and it did not come up. Not a huge thing, was just trying to do a comparision.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Anybody use one on the water yet? Also is the Navionics Gold chip worth the extra money? Like the down imaging feature and don't think the side imaging on the HDS series(more $$$) would be all that beneficial for use on Erie. For the money looks like a great unit.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Check the GPS store in NOrth Carolina . You may get a better price there. Look it up on WWW.thegpsstore.com


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=220128

based on the above forum recommendation we just placed an order today. Long story short, we had a better price from another site and Brian from BBG matched it without question. Not only did he match it, he returned my call in less than a half hour after I called him and had the price adjusted. 
Based on the price service and follow-up, I too, would highly recommend Brian and BBG marine when placing an order for a Lowrance Elite 7 HDI.


----------

